# favorite squarebill crankbaits?



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Want to update/upgrade, and was interested in everyone's thoughts on squarebills? I personally like the kvd 1.5 series, in both silent and rattling. But have no experience with anything else. Thanks, Clayton.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Stick with the 1.5's it's one of the best!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Never underestimate the tried and true Cotton Cordell Big-O.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Upgrade the hooks on the KVD square bills and you will have success they flat out catch fish and they are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> Upgrade the hooks on the KVD square bills and you will have success they flat out catch fish and they are relatively inexpensive.



Second that!!!!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep, yep ..... the KVDs are awesome little baits. I put on the KVD 1x strong 2x short shank hooks on them. Size 4's, and have never lost a fish on a 1.5 since I started using them. I put size 2's on the KVD 2.0s.

The Bomber Square A is also a little fish catching machine. I change out the hooks on them as well, but I put Owner ST36's on them. The KVD hooks I put on the 1.5s are a little too heavy for the Bomber bait. 

The Fish Arrow "Best Crank" is also a nice little bait. It comes with quality hooks on it, although I don't know what brand they are. I have it in the Ghost Gill color, and do very well with it.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

claytonhaske said:


> Want to update/upgrade, and was interested in everyone's thoughts on squarebills? I personally like the kvd 1.5 series, in both silent and rattling. But have no experience with anything else. Thanks, Clayton.


Here (pictured) are my two favorite square bill types and colors. 

1 - The Excalibur square bill has rattles. 
2 - The Bomber Balsa Model B is made of Balsa wood and has no rattles.

My thoughts on square bills are as follows... Bang 'em on stuff. Make them hit limbs, stumps, sticks, rocks, weeds, or scrape the bottom. If you do not feel it hitting or banging anything. Then manipulate your rod and reel as if it is banging onto cover. In other words... Sweep your rod/stop/crank real fast/stop/jerk and sweep rod/stop. Get it? Make the lure erratic with pauses.
Take care.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

jackall aska is my favorite


----------



## Michael CJM (Oct 13, 2014)

The Kvd 1.0 also work very well for river smallies. I have also had good success with the lucky strike RC series priced right and they're durable. The 3 series in a shad pattern is a great lake bait.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

This one is my favorite.
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...0215514//RK=0/RS=4Sq4YD5rLeuOje.JN6f0S9LwPxI-


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Lots of great square bills. I like Bandit 100s for my smaller baits, and Rapala Crankin' Raps for my bigger ones, but I've got quite a few KVDs and some Bomber Fat Free Shads in my boxes as well. I have done great on Strike King Pro Model 4s's in some places, but not around here.


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

It's hard to go wrong with the 1.5's, but if your willing to shell out a few bucks, the Storm Arashi is my new favorite. Everyone that I have had runs true, has sharp hooks and deflects off of cover very well. Price is always an issue, so I have found that the Bass Pro XPS Squarebills (which are currently on sale) are the best for their price. 

http://www.basspro.com/STORM-Arashi-Rattling-Square/product/13121108315736/

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-XPS-Square-Bill-Crankbaits/product/10231317/


----------



## sciotoyaker (Jan 23, 2015)

What about lucky craft 1.5's, and 2.5's? They look real similar to the kvd square bills.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

sciotoyaker said:


> What about lucky craft 1.5's, and 2.5's? They look real similar to the kvd square bills.


I have a couple of the Lucky Craft square bills, and they work well. But no better than the less expensive Rick Clunn baits.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I believe, but I might be wrong, that the first square bills were made by Bandit. I still have and use these to this day. I have other makes also, just as I am sure that most of you do too. As far as a favorite goes, I'll use the one I think fits best with the fishing that I'm doing. They all pretty much have the same applications. The advantage of having more than one make is be able to find a color pattern that is different from all the rest. IMO. It just comes down to personal choice and confidence in the one someone chooses.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

polebender said:


> I believe, but I might be wrong, that the first square bills were made by Bandit. I still have and use these to this day. I have other makes also, just as I am sure that most of you do too. As far as a favorite goes, I'll use the one I think fits best with the fishing that I'm doing. They all pretty much have the same applications. The advantage of having more than one make is be able to find a color pattern that is different from all the rest. IMO. It just comes down to personal choice and confidence in the one someone chooses.


Actually, it was Bagley's Balsa B. Bagley has won four Bassmaster Classics, and still to this day make fabulous cranks.
Years ago, Homer Biesecker, the mentor of NC pros David Fritts, Doug Wright, and Gerald Beck, started Poe's Bait Company with friends, making cedar wood cranks. One color was exceptionally good, and became known to us local boys as simply "Homer."
Every NC bass angler worth his salt has a couple of Homer colored plugs in his box now.
Many companies now make Homer colored cranks.
Here is the color. If you cannot find them in Ohio, I will be glad to assist you in getting them, they are killers!
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...rankbait/RK=0/RS=Y_rAZaZU9BudnDCk2a5Prw2Zk.0-


----------



## AxE216 (Aug 23, 2013)

Depends on the time of year for me. Spring, 1.5 is good. The Sebile square bills are really good, and the bomber square bills work for smallies a bit better with the low profile body. In the summer, 2.5 and 4s work well for me. Shad patterns if clear, orange belly craw works wekk in dirty water for me, or Chart/black back. Just bought the KVD 1.5/2.5 square bill kit from bass pro shops.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

bandit 100 in tenn. shad


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

I really really like the kvd 1.5 I have had my best fishing with the 1.5 in Ohio I also like the look of the live target bait ball I really like them all bandit xcaliber as long as they run true and catch me fish I like them but I still think I can't beet a KVD 1.5


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i really like the Norman Fat Boy. seems it doesn't get much love though. its not a bait you can really burn like a lot of square bills, it has a tendency to roll if retrieved to terribly to fast. 

as mentioned, love bomber square a too. i like both of those a lot because they are only a 4$ lure. i don't get to upset when they get hung on a stump.

a few others i like, 6th sense, xcalibur, luck e strike rick clunn and rapala dt fat.

one bait i would really like to see re-released is the storm short wart! maaan that was a tough bait.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

pppatrick said:


> i really like the Norman Fat Boy. seems it doesn't get much love though. its not a bait you can really burn like a lot of square bills, it has a tendency to roll if retrieved to terribly to fast.
> 
> as mentioned, love bomber square a too. i like both of those a lot because they are only a 4$ lure. i don't get to upset when they get hung on a stump.
> 
> ...


I've seen days when those Norman fat boys are all they wanted.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

NCbassattack said:


> I've seen days when those Norman fat boys are all they wanted.



Oh yeah!! That big wide wobble is hard for them to resist. I've filed the bills down on them and made a pretty gnarly wake bait too. A 4-5 dollar crank that comes stock with gamakatsu trebles. Can't beat it.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

IMO nothing beats those KVD square bills in 1.5 for creeks and rivers. Only thing I've done to a couple of them is add larger trebles so I get good hook sets.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I posted this in the Hot Deals forum and thought I'd post it here too! Land Big Fish has Bandit Crankbaits half off! It's on certain colors that they are going to discontinue. But there is a pretty large selection of those. Good deal! They also have some good deals on other products. Just check out their sale page!


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Kvd 1.5 all the way... I have lucky crafts, xcalibers, and bandits also but they aren't near as good IMO


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

For me.......KVD 1.5 and 1.0. Gizzard shad color. Red in the spring. I cast them in trees and rocks rarely get hung up.:Banane26:


----------

